# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد >  کلاس اموزشی برنامه نویسی در اصفهان

## TAMIGI

با سلام خدمت اساتید محترم . من یه 2 سالی در اصفهان هستم و می خواستم بدونم دوستان و عزیزان اصفهانی که به کلاس های اموزشی در شهر خودشون رفتن می تونن من رو راهنمایی کنن که کدوم اموزشکده ها سطحشون بالاست و کدوم استادش واقعان خوب سی شارپ خوب تدریس می کنه . من لازم دارم برم کلاس و برام مهمه که از کلاس شروع کنم 

خیلی ممنون

----------


## TAMIGI

دوستان و عزیزان اصفهانی تا حالا تو اصفهان کلاس نرفتین .

----------


## jpjpjp

آموزشگاه برنامه نویس یه شعبش تو اصفهانه

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

سلام.



> آموزشگاه برنامه نویس یه شعبش تو اصفهانه


بوده، از اول 93 با اونجا قطع همکاری کردیم.

----------


## TAMIGI

> سلام.
> 
> بوده، از اول 93 با اونجا قطع همکاری کردیم.


می شه توضیح بدین برا چی قطع رابطه کردین . با اونجایی که کارمی کردین زیر نظر barnamenevis.org بود . ایا تو این شهر استاد خاصی مد نظر دارین که تو اموزشکده ها خوب تدریس بدن .

----------


## farhadfery

چه زبانی را می خواهید کار کنید؟

----------


## ++Hichkas

من یکی از دوستانم آموزشگاه متاکو میرفت تو دروازه شیراز خیابان سعادت آباد بود استاد کیانی ولی شنیدم دیگه استاد کیانی اونجا نیست باز هم بپرسید شاید هنوز اونجا باشن (البته مراقب باشید یه نفر دیگه هم به اسم کیانی شنیدم تو یه آموزگاه هستش که فقط تشابه فامیلی هستش )
مجتمع فنی هم اصفهان شعبه داره شاید بدردتون بخوره
ولی هر کسی از یه استاد تعریف میکنه
ولی توصیه ای که میکنم اینکه حتما جایی برید که حرفه اصلیشون آموزش باشه
من برای یادگیری asp رفتم کلاسای یه شرکت برنامه نویسی که کارشون برنامه نویسی بود ولی باور کنین اون چون میترسید دست تو کارش زیاد بشه درست آموزش نداد و خیلی چیزا رو ویزاردی یاد داد که اصلا خوب نبود

----------


## farhadfery

سی شارپ که اصلا کلاس نمی خواد :بامزه: 
یه نکته مهم: کلاس فقط سرنخ را به شما می ده.
همونطور که دوستمون کفتند آقای مهرداد کیانیان اصفهان هستند که تو سایتشون ویدیوهای اموزشی برای فروش گذاشتند.
http://learningterm.com/Default.aspx

اگر زبانتون هم خوب هست آموزش های appdev را دانلود کنید.
-------
باز هم می گم با کلاس رفتن محض برنامه نویس نمی شید. دقت داشته باشید.

----------


## salam-a

با سلام خدمت شما دوستان گرامی. در این پست از وب سایت با فیلم آموزش #C به زبان فارسی در خدمت شما عزیزان خواهیم بود.
در  این آموزش از ابتدا با دستورات  ساده برنامه نویسی شروع به آموزش می کند و  تا جای که به مباحث پشرفته ای  مانند شی گرائی را آموزش می دهد.
بهتره که این آموزش  سی شارپ  را از دست ندید و همین الان دانلود کنید. نظر یادتون نره 
 *جلسه اول:* حجم: 222MB زمان: 01:10:56

*جلسه دوم:* حجم: 296MB زمان: 01:23:02

*جلسه سوم:* حجم: 252MB زمان: 01:14:15

دانلود قسمت اول

دانلود قسمت دوم

دانلود قسمت سوم

----------


## jpjpjp

آموزشگاه بهاکو پشت هتل کوثر برو

----------


## farhadfery

> آموزشگاه بهاکو پشت هتل کوثر برو


آقای براتی اونجا هستند؟ ایشون هم خوبه

----------


## TAMIGI

> آموزشگاه بهاکو پشت هتل کوثر برو


ممنون از پاسختون . این اموزشکده که معرفی کردین استاد مهرداد کیانیان تدریس می کنن دیگه درسته . ایا این اموزشکده که معرفی کردین می شه گفت بهترین اموزشکده تو شهر اصفهانه درست می گم . واسم استاد ها خیلی مهمن . اموزشکده متاکو با بهاکو فرق دارن یا یکی هستن

----------


## jpjpjp

نمیدونم الان کی اونجا تدریس میکنه.
آخرش هر جور حساب کنی آموزشگاهه، اگه میخای واقعاً حرفه ای کار کنی برو کلاس خصوصی.

----------


## alisafaie

توی اینترنت دنبال مهندس نقش بگرد. کلاس های خوبی داره، با وجدان هم هست. همه چیز هم درس میده. سال ها هم هست که کارش برنامه نویسی و آموزشه و تجربه زیادی داره

http://naghshtrain.persianblog.ir/

----------


## mehrdad1360m

مسئول شعبه اصفهان ادم پول دوستی بود ، پول که واریز می شد به اندازه 3 جلسه اموزش میداد و بقیه جلسات رو می پیچوند .

----------


## azam2005

استخدام برنامه نویس و کارشناس تست نرم افزار 
شرکت فرادیس FaradisSoft  به 8 نفر برنامه نویس دات نت برنامه نویس موبایل و کارشناس تست نرم افزار جهت همکاری دربخش دپارتمان نرم افزار نیازمند است

 لطفا رزومه کاری خود را در فرم استخدام برنامه نویس وارد کنید  یا شماره تلگرام  09197762789 ارسال نمایید  
برنامه نویسی  Asp.net,SQLServer  - 4 نفربرنامه نویسی  Asp.net,SQLServer  آشنا به نرم افزارهای اتوماسیون اداری و نرم افزار CRMکارشناس تست نرم افزار  - 2 نفربرنامه نویس موبایل   -  2 نفر

آدرس : اصفهان خیابان حکیم نظامی سنگ تراشها
لطفا رزومه کاری خود را در فرم استخدام برنامه نویس وارد کنید و یا شماره تلگرام  09197762789 ارسال نمایید.

----------


## azam2005

https://faradissoft.com/crm-software

----------


## bax998

اگر قصد دارید کلاس سی شارپ برید پیشنهاد میکنم حتماَ کلاس های مهندس قاسمی رو شرکت کنید.
استاد دانشگاه خوراسگان و نجف آباد هستند و فوق العاده هست کلاس هاشون.
میتونید دوره های Sql و مهندسی نرم افزارشون رو هم رایگان دانلود کنید.
اگر قصد دارید زبان های دیگه رو یاد بگیرید هم فقط میتونم بهتون بگم کلاس های شهرداری رو نرید... فوق العاده بی کیفیت و سطح پایین هست کلاس هاشون و چند ماهی هم باید منتطر باشید تا کلاس تشکیل بشه  :لبخند:

----------


## boulder

واسه زبان ها دات نت من سال 88 با مهندس پاکسا متاکو بودم خیلی خوب بود. ولی مهندس پاکسا دیگه اونجا نیستن. ببینید کجا میتونید پیداشون کنید. من دوره های C#‎‎ و SQL Server و WPF رو پیش ایشون گذروندم. 
واسه اندروید و جاوا هم خیلی تعریف مهندس آرای رو تو جهاد دانشگاهی مرکز 5رمضان و مرکز توحید رو شنیدم چند تا از دوستای خودم باهاشون کلاس داشتن و الان نرم افزارهاشون رو تو کافه بازار منتشر کردن.
واسه دوره های iOS جایی رو تو اصفهان سراغ دارید ؟ دوره خصوصی نمیخوام که هزینش خیلی زیاد بشه کلاس تو اموزشگاه نیاز دارم.

----------


## Mask

فقط پیش هر کسی که میخواهید برید بروید. مراقب باشید برای هیچ دوره ای با اقای مهرداد پاکنژاد کلاس نگیرید. که پول 10 جلسه کلاس اندروید رو گرفت و بعد 3 جلسه گوشیش خاموش شد و پیچوند.
ایشون مدرس اندروید و سیشارپ در اموزشگاههای مثه باربد و متاکو بودند قبلا. الان نمیدونم کجا هست.
در ضمن سواد انچنانی نداشت و دایم میگفت این قسمتها کلیشه ای هست و توضح نداره. مراقب باشید.

----------


## rahimi@sepahangostar.com

اگر برای دوره های طراحی سایت در اصفهان و سئو سایت در اصفهان قصد برنامه ریزی دارید حتما به سایت زیر سر بزنید
https://webnab.ir

----------

